# Seeing light down the barrel of my new handgun.



## JamiePowell2009 (Jan 24, 2016)

This is probably a dumb question but i will ask it anyway. 
I currently have 2 handguns, a Bersa Firestorm 380 and i just got a brand new Taurus 809 compact. The 380 needed a cleaning from the last outing i had with it so i brought the Taurus along to compare the two. When compairing the two side by side (unloaded of course) i looked down the barrel of the Taurus and notice that i can see spot of daylight back by where the trigger is. I of course looked down the barrel of my Bersa 380 and saw no light at all. Is seeing the light normal? I was wondering because i read one review of the 809compact where the gentleman complained about sparks flying back into his face. I have not fired the weapon and wont be able to for a couple of weeks so any insight would be great. 

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Knowing nothing about the Taurus 809, I am willing to guess that it has a 'loaded chamber indicator' which consists of a little hole that reveals the loaded case rim.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

hillman said:


> Knowing nothing about the Taurus 809, I am willing to guess that it has a 'loaded chamber indicator' which consists of a little hole that reveals the loaded case rim.


If that is the case it is good you are seeing light. If you don't you may want to move.


----------



## JamiePowell2009 (Jan 24, 2016)

It does have a loaded gun indicator. The light is not coming from that area of the chamber. The light is showing through between the slide and the frame on both sides of the hammer. its not a ton but it is noticeable. I know that once a round is in the chamber that it wont show through. I was just wondering if anyone thought there might be a chance of sparks backfiring on each side of the hammer once a cartridge is detonated in the chamber.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

So you aren't seeing light _in_ the barrel?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

JamiePowell2009 said:


> It does have a loaded gun indicator. The light is not coming from that area of the chamber. The light is showing through between the slide and the frame on both sides of the hammer. its not a ton but it is noticeable. I know that once a round is in the chamber that it wont show through. I was just wondering if anyone thought there might be a chance of sparks backfiring on each side of the hammer once a cartridge is detonated in the chamber.


 I don't see any issue with seeing light down the barrel on an empty chamber.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ah well, you know what they say about Taurus quality control or do you often see lights coming from places they shouldn't?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Let somebody else hold the gun, and ask them if they see the light.

Shine a flashlight into the opposite direction of the light, maybe you can see where the light is originating from.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

JamiePowell2009 said:


> I know that once a round is in the chamber that it wont show through.


The only way you would know that is to look down the barrel of a loaded firearm......*DOH!!*


----------



## JamiePowell2009 (Jan 24, 2016)

I will just take it out to the range and find the answer to my question. Thanks for the responses. If there is no blow back when its fired them its all good. 

Thanks


----------



## JamiePowell2009 (Jan 24, 2016)

Took the new Taurus 809C Compact out to the range and it performed flawlessly. My concerns were put at ease. For Taurus being labeled for poor quality, I am impressed with this gun. Thanks all for the responses.

Jamie


----------



## JamiePowell2009 (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

JamiePowell2009 said:


> View attachment 1942


That Taurus model has been getting very good reviews, congrats


----------

